

 Solar Bag concept purifies water as you walk - samarrizwan
http://avesom.com/solar-bag-concept-purifies-water-as-you-walk/

======
draftable
Why aren't projects like this on Kickstarter? I'm sure there are plenty of
folks out there willing to pony up $5 to help kids in Africa get clean
drinking water.

------
cancerik1
So, when i have one I will take it with me for trips I made. No problem with
Pure Water scarcity.

~~~
ponka
So all these days you never took water with you? lol just kidding. Yeah this
bag is looks like pretty awesome.

